# Please share????



## GA1dad (Jan 22, 2007)

Hoping to see some of your DIY projects on this forum


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 30, 2007)

Hukka,,,,,,,please contact me again. I tried replying to your PM but could not.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 30, 2007)

I got into custom camo paint jobs for rifles. Started on this old Ruger MKII all weather in 270. Fixing to do a lightweight AR15 for coyote hunting as soon as I get a load worked up for it.












and of course the meat it brought home:






I am just too chicken to paint my Leupold MK4 scopes just yet.

edit: There not hunting rigs, but if you want to see some of my AR15 "build from scratch" rifles I can post them as well.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 30, 2007)

Cool paint job!! I like it!!


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 30, 2007)

YEP, THAT LOOKS REALLY COOL!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 30, 2007)

what paint are you using on the bbl?

how is it holding up


----------



## caver101 (Jan 31, 2007)

This was the first test run rifle and on this one I used Krylon, rustoleum primer and for the grip panels I used some of the grip paint that has a fine sand grit in it. I have used this rifle for 2 sessions with only a few small scuffs in the paint. I have done quite a few with rattle can and they seem to hold up well (better than I thought they would). The bolt knob held up good the first year, but it is showing through now in places.

Got all the parts to build a parts oven for some of the bake on finishes. Now I am using duracoat. 

For anyone in the area I will do them for free, just buy the colors of paint ya want. It usually takes about 2 weeks for a completed rifle. Or if anyone wants to do it themselves it is not that hard and I will walk you through it.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 1, 2007)

My project was to build an oven to do the cook on finishes and it worked out great.  I d0 bluing work and had an old
bluing tank that had developed a small leak, so it was useless.  I started doing some of the cook on finihs, Teflon etc, and needed an oven to cure it in so I would not have to use the one in the Kitchen, stunk up the house and the 
Wife got ILL.  So, I took this tank and cleaned it out real good and filled the bottom with about 2 inches of sand.  I then took some lengths of steel and bolted it on both sides
to hold a top.  I then drilled a small hole in the top so I could
drop the thermommeter down in it to keep a regulated
heat.  I suspend the parts of wire and steel welding rods that were cut to lay across the tank.  It works like a charm.
Sorry, but I have no way of attaching a photo on this thing.
Project was super cheap too.  The only limitation is length, but it will handle most anything I need doing.  It is 36 inches long by 8 inches deep and 6 inches wide


----------



## caver101 (Feb 1, 2007)

My buddy in ATL just did this one with dura coat.







Larry, I like your oven. I am using charcoal starter elements with a variable switch (for lights) to control the heat. Mine is being built out of wood lined with thin steel.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 1, 2007)

Carver101
Great looking camo job.  I used the bluing burner in order to get the 300-325 degrees I need on some epoxy coatings.  I never could get that kind of heat with light bulbs.  It is a pain right now to remove the bluing tank and
set the oven tank up, but I'll eventually just set up an extra burner so I don't have to rearrange.


----------



## t-roy211 (Feb 7, 2007)

Im building a guitar, it has been interesting so far!


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 7, 2007)

here is some of my DIY projects....hehe

build quite a few of em


----------



## weagle (Feb 7, 2007)

Gunn Doc,  that's cheating.  No ringers allowed  

Just kidding of course.  Sweet rifle.  What are the details?

Weagle


----------



## caver101 (Feb 8, 2007)

Man that is sharp! Yea, need a few details please.


Put this together last night:
18" SPR barrel from John Hollinger (WOA), JP muzzle break, Badger Ordinance free-float rail & Leupold 4.5-14-50 Mark 4 with WOA 15 minute base.


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow those are some great looking guns!


----------



## mike bell (Feb 8, 2007)

This rifle was built in and used in Iraq by my friend.  He is in the Army's 3rd. ID and he has since gone back for his third tour.  This time he is on top of a Bradley tank shooting what ever gets in the way or shoots at them.  

If I can find a M14, we are going to build a copy of this rifle that my buddy made when he gets back!


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 8, 2007)

you fellers wanting details,

the gun pictured above in my first post is a Savage Model 210 bolt action 12 gauge bench rest target gun with a laminated stock and custom 1-1/4 inch Diameter barrel being 36 inches long with Drop-In choke sleeves 

the front Bi-pod and plate is of my own design as well as the rear elevation adjuster mounted to the rear of buttstock for precise elevation adjustments while aiming and shooting from a bench setup

this12 gauge guns weighs in at 30 pounds so it is not one to be lugging around, have another in the shop that weighs 55 pounds...hehe

it is strictly a target gun for match competition , 

they blow 1-1/2 to 2 inch holes in the target with number 9's or 10's which are 1-1/8 oz target loads

very unique guns and fun to shoot


----------



## mike bell (Feb 8, 2007)

A bench rest 12 gauge?  What kind of competions do you shot with those.  I must be living under a rock cause Ive never heard of anything like that.  Got any info on where I can learn about that stuff?  Sounds cool and I need to check it out.

  I use to consider myself a gun nut....  But you got me thinking that Ive been slacking Gun Docc.   

I learn something new everyday  I have a neighber who has been bugging me about making him a 40inch barrel for a shoutgun to use in card shoots or something.  I tell him over and over I have no idea about anything that big.


----------



## GA1dad (Feb 8, 2007)

Gun Docc said:


> you fellers wanting details,
> 
> the gun pictured above in my first post is a Savage Model 210 bolt action 12 gauge bench rest target gun with a laminated stock and custom 1-1/4 inch Diameter barrel being 36 inches long with Drop-In choke sleeves
> 
> ...



Thanks Docc, I spilled my drink when I read 12 guage. Didn't see that coming. Gotta go change my shirt now.


----------

